# Car panel respray in Cardiff



## paulw99 (Nov 18, 2009)

Had a non fault bump to my A4 and need to sort out respray of bumper. 

Other party has admitted liability and will bear all costs. 

Any recommendations for a good local spray centre in Cardiff - insurer has Sytner and Fordthorne as their preferred option - anyone have any experience with these or recommend others?


----------



## paulw99 (Nov 18, 2009)

bump.... does no one have a good word to say about any paint sprayers in the area?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

give this guy a call his name is simon he owns a bodyshop , tell him i sent you .
07967 988 134.
might be able to help you hes in cardiff


----------

